# What's the average price of a disc in your colection?



## Bayreuth (Jan 20, 2015)

I know it is hard, but let's throw some rough numbers: taking into account how much have you spent in your collection as a whole and how many CDs/LPs you own, what is, aproximately, the average price of a disc in your collection?

For me it might be around 15 € (10 pounds, 20 dollars)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Around 10 euro, I'd guess. A lot of Naxos and a lot of reduced prices discs.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Maybe 2,5 - 3 Euro. Lots of bargains/second-hand LPs etc.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't keep count, but possibly €10-12 on average!

/ptr


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Certainly no more than £5, and probably less than that. Many of my CD's are budget labels (Naxos, Regis, Brilliant Classics, etc) and some of those as well as the bigger label CD's will have been bought from a variety of low-cost sources: 2nd-hand stores, charity shops, ebay, car-boot sales and the like. It is exceedingly rare for me to buy a full-price CD new.
Most of my vinyl was bought many years ago when it was the only option and when the RRP of a Classics for Pleasure or Decca Eclipse record was 99p. Many of my more recent vinyl purchases have of course been 2nd-hand.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Only considering the discs I purchased _new_ in the past 3 or so years, including shipping, I'd estimate the average cost per disc to be around CAD$10. Single-disc albums drive the average cost up, as one must pay full shipping for one disc, while multiple-disc sets bring the average down, as, again, one pays only one shipping charge. The majority of my albums have only one or two discs, although I'm starting to get more three- to six-disc sets, but I don't have any large complete works sets.

I buy primarily major labels, but I like lower-priced reissues. I also have a fair number of _used_ discs, primarily older high-priced single-disc premium albums on major labels, that people seeking the newer complete works boxes have likely dumped. These are not included in my average above. I typically purchase them for CAD$5 per disc locally.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The same but in American currency, $10 per CD.

I'm willing to sell the whole collection at $9.99 per disc.

Offer ends Thursday evening, 3 AM Saudi time.


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

Mostly second hand < $7 U.S. dollar. New disc purchases are usually in box sets 2-4 dollars per disc.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Since I buy my recordings off iTunes pretty much nowadays, it's about 10 USD per album/disc.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I would say the average is less than £5 per disc of music probably nearer to £2-3. 
Box sets are often very cheap and there is a good secondhand range for small money now.

It was £10-15 per CD in the late eighties though


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

DG has been pricing their huge box sets around $2-$5 per disc... so many golden treasures there.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I would guess that the average single disc runs about $10 US with Naxos and other budget labels at the low end $3-4 (or even less) and some imports running around $18 or even $20 US. When I average in the many box sets that often run $1-$2 per disc... or even mere pennies in some instances... then I suspect the overall average may run around $8 US.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Lots of new elpees from years back (pre-euro) and some were frighteningly expensive, especially for a student. These days it's mostly secondhand vinyl. On average I guess about 3 to 4 euros per record.
I gave away my entire cd collection, so that is written of to zero, but I don't count that here. Most of them found a good home. Classical went to my mum, the rest went to friends and charity.


----------

